# PMV visa approved SANTIAGO CHILE



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

got our pmv visa today, exactly 6 months, would have been 4 but small delay

relief!
if anyone needs more info about the santiago chile embassy office let em know

oh and we didnt use an agent, totally done by us, total waste of time to spend $$$ on an agent when you just have to read carefully LOL


----------



## amineniangala (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats!!! best of luck to you ihoot


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats to you !!!!


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello ,my fiance and I have our PMV in the embassy right now and have a case officer assigned to it ,They have ask my fiance for a free to marry document ,everything else is there ,health checks ,police checks ,ete . Could Iask you what were you ask by your case officer in the interview please my fiance is very nervious about this as it will be happening ,also do they send you a email to line up a time and day for this my fiance is in Colombia ,how much notice do you get of this intereview , great to hear you were approved !! congrats .


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

mate we had NO interview at all,
after we sent the medicals in 3 months ago we heard NOtHING until the email saying congratulations etc etc your visa is approved, unless it looks like a strange application i highly doubt they will interview either of you. Santiago is extremely quick compared to the rest of the world


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Buddy ,we did everything threw an Immigration lawyer so it was rock solid ,my girl is very nervious , I hope we have a quick visa approval as we want to get married in September ,can I ask you did they check on you as the sponsor ,details of your income ete . I have been working for the same company for 7 years now ,they gave me a great letter confirming my ongoing employment and also a letter from the pay roll officer stating my income . Cheers


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

unsure what they did sorry mate, i would say no one here would, only case officers, all i did was 2 payslips, letter from new company and thats it

believe when i say you will be fine regarding that, 100%, guaranteed mate

we didnt use a lawyer, i couldnt justify spending silly amounts of cash on something i could do myself, we just made sure everything was done as stated in the application form, sounds like you have done your homework a lot, as did I, so prepare because your missus is coming here soon no doubt. 

if u need any other help mate just fire away


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for your return note , we are pretty nervious as we really want each other bad and it will be such a better life here for her ansd her young son who I did not mention ,we got all the things done concerning him ,the father was more than happy to think his son would have a better future in our country than in Colombia , all the documents and court order giving my lady sole responsiblity were done ,Iactually met the father on my last trip over there a nice guy but unfortunately he has a terminal illness ,so it was understandable he atleast wants to no his son will have a good future . AS for spending money on the Lawyer he is a surfer and I shape surfboards so we did a deal save me over 3 grand ,he will do the partner visa later on for that as well . If you had any problems with the case officer please let me no so my girl can be prepared . I think the Colombian people I met were really nice and friendly ,I was the onlt blue eyed boy Isaw in the two trips Ive been there , Cheers Darryl


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations ihoot,

Thanks for posting the comments and the replies to Darryl for everyone to see, it's easier to read what questions have been answered than to ask them again of you.
One question I do have though, can I ask what the delay was that could have made the process 2 months shorter? Hopefully we have this covered, but I'd rather know now if we don't.
Regards
Nathan



ihoot said:


> got our pmv visa today, exactly 6 months, would have been 4 but small delay
> 
> relief!
> if anyone needs more info about the santiago chile embassy office let em know
> ...


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

sure mate no worries

basically they asked for our medicals to be done in early december, bu could only be done in the capital, plus the timing with Xmas and everything holidays etc etc we put it off till late january when the festive season was over,

we asked the embassy to defer th medicals for 2 months and they said its fine,
then when xmas and the festive season was over we got them done

santiago embassy got the medicals in late january and thats the last we heard for 2 months then they told us visa approved

basically from what i understand from me and others, regarding Santiago that is, is under 3 months from when you give them the medicals they will reach a decision

i admit the whole process the a bit stressing but i knew it would be fine


Any other questions for sure ask away : )


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Thanks buddy,

Great that you posted all this infor for everyone.
We did the same and completed the whole process ourselves, much like you could not justify the amount to pay someone else to put togetther our application when we believe it is a strong case and just followed the checklist and assistance from posts much like yours. One last question.
Did you get asked to complete a form 80 or did you send one in anyway?
I had read a few people were asked to send this in, but I wanted to check with you to see if this is something all Colombians are asked, or if it is perhaps situational. We have completed one anyway just in case and have it ready to send, I was just curious.
All the best for the future.
Congrats again.

nath


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello my fiance did fill out a form 80 ,our immigration lawyer ask us to do this ,totally erelivant questions ,what bering does it have to write down everywhere you work since you left school or where you lived since you left school ,christ all you want to do is get married ,but anyway we did it ,Iam sure they would not check out all this info as many of the work places probably arnt even the any more . My fiance has finally got an interview next week with a senior immigration officer ,most say once this happens obviously their happy with the rest of the application . We want to get married in September so I hope this interview will result in the granting of her visa . good luck mate .


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

i gotta be honest, with our form 80 it was straight forward


We never had an interview, it was a really smooth process, so i cant help with the interview, just make sure in the interview you say the SAME thing you have all along, they will just be cross referencing it


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry one other thing, this form 80, you just have to list where you been OVERSEAS, even if just for one day


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi ihoot , If it does not appear in your passport I would say no dont bother but if you have a stamp for that country even for the one day yes definately , put it down ,it is beyond me how they check on some things on this form 80 ,its pretty crazy .


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

nah even if it doesnt mate still put it anyway, they crosscheck all this stuff and its just way easier to 'upfront and honest' in a way.
believe me they check everything, BUT santiago and very very good, and super quick compared to the rest of the world, saludos


----------



## ihoot (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry, one thing more if i didnt answer it

we originally didnt include the form 80, but santiago wanted it off us, so i assume its part of the process for everyone 

put it this way, the more they ask of you, it says your application is going along smoothly,

we didnt put medicals in until we were asked to by the department, so when they ask you to provide medicals thats pretty much a sign they will grant you the visa............ unless of course you have some epic illness that no one knows about lol


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Our immigration lawyer just included the form 80 with the application so obviously they know that is needed , this is one reason why we went this why as these guys know whats needed ,every time you forget something it adds up to time ! more time that is ,My fiance sent her medicals in about one week after the application went in ,we did not not wait for us to ask for them , also they will probably want a free to marry document . I would not go so far as to say if they accept the medicals its a done deal ,I think this interview thing is going to hold a lot of merit in the decision .


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys,

Darryl, the 10 year residence questions is a standard ASIO requirement for security. Ie have they lived somewhere that is suspicious? From what I know, this has been around for a long time, much before 9/11. Companies will still be recorded as having existed at that time and that is a verification for them. It helps to identify people who aren't genuine and who might be hiding that they stayed in a undesirable location for what ever reason and could potentially be linked to undesireable people. Unfortunately not all applicants are genuine like us.

We will include all countries visited, even the airport transfers in countries we didn't get out of the aiport at and did not go through customs. I realise that records are kept on all travel and when booking flights, passport identifcation is used for everything and recorded for access by these checks like ihoot was stressing.
We will send our form 80 in with the application I think after both of you ended up sending it in. Looks like they will ask for it anyway. Thanks.
The Medicals have to be done for us once the application is handed in we were told from a couple official medical centres in Bogota. Maybe that is something they have been asked to wait for recently because I had seen some others say they were able to front load them. I figure a medical won't add too much time as there is no expected poor condition to report. We were able to get the police check thanks to your discussion Darryl you have had on here with Angelica I think it was.

I imagine the interviews are requested from the Embassy to seek clarification should they require it, which would explain why not everyone has had them. 

Darryl, I would definately be reviewing the application before an interview though and make sure as much information can be remembered as good as possible. We have already begun asking each other (quizzing like a game) to confirm certain aspects about each other when we speak everyday, such as dates in our relationship, family knowledge, such as brothers, sisters, parent details... where they all live (because my family is all spread ot in Australia from Albany, to Cairns and down to Sydney), and personal things, like remembering what her favourite brand of jeans are, university etc. The more you guys know about each other for the interview, the more confident she will be, and therefore less nervous, and that will reflect well in the interview. That would be my tip if you haven't already begun doing that.
Hopefully our application is simple and straight forward enough for them to not require it for us, but we are preparing for it anyway. There are threads here on what questions are being asked in interviews, so go through them to give her some confidence of what to expect.

Our application seems quite simple.

Thanks again ihoot, all the best Darryl.

Nathan


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Nathan ,Iam quite sure where going to get the visa ,our relationship has to many grounds our lawyer said we more than qualify (my fiance ) for the visa , he said, as you said they will just ask my fiance questions just to confirm she knows who may family is ,differant dates and aspects of our relationship . My girl has been drilling her self all weekend memorising as much as possible ,I just sent her several pictures of family members many of which she talks to on facebook ,and about another $7000 in Western Union receipts showing my support ,these were just from March this year to now , I been totally supporting her since last October the othe receipts went in with the original application .The PMV VISA rarely gets refused if two people qualify , met in person and can prove their relationship ete , I truely believe you can only know so much considering you have not yet even been in the country ,my fiance never been here , I can tell her bits and pieces about my family but I cant really give here their life stories , she needs to meet them in person become friends with them and excepted into our family thats how she going to learn about them . My lady is bright and intelligent possibly why they want an interview also is my fiance has a 15 year old son with her , even though we have all the correct documents and court orders approved by the father . I would assume there may be qustions there . I,ll let you know Nathan how she gets on ,she is staying in Bogota for a few days as her mother lives there ,Ive ask her to email me as soon as the interview is over to let me know how it all went . I just hope the lady interviewer is not like a military interigation . Cheers Darryl


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Hi Darryl,

Sounds very positive and what you have just written has also given me some more confidence with our application. Same circumstance, she has not yet been here, however there is no child involved. I have not really been required to send my Fiance any money as she has a pretty good job in Bogota and there is really no need for me to send any, or alternatively, for her to send me any, so we don't have any financial support evidence (I hope that wont' be seen as lack of commitment or support - it's just not really required in our circumstance). It's a strange one, because we're both able to support ourselves in our current situation financially, but like you would know it's the emotional support that is also important in daily messages, focusing on the end goal but also aiming for those short term targets. My financial support will begin once she enters Australia until she can find employment. I am not putting a time limit on this for her, so the support there will be significant, but it's obviously something that goes without saying.

We are also in the same situation regarding family members. She has spoken to them (mum and some very close friends) on skype, which is pretty good at fostering those relationships, but it is different for her to finally meet my family face to face as I have done with her family.

I look forward to the feedback regarding how the interview went for you guys, and I hope the interviewer is just checking the details and it is failry short and simple. 

You guys must be so close now to your final approval, I imagine any day now and then the wait is finally over. That will keep providing hope to others such as myself. Best of luck in a quick response after this interview. It is obvious there has been alot of time and effort put into this process for both of you.

Regards

Nathan


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Mate I would be devestated if her visa got denied as would she be , we have been so deicated to our relationship ,we talk live , face to face every single day ! for someone who does not know us from a bar of soap to say you guys have not got a relationship ! well mate they would not want to be standing to close to me ! Ive put 2 1/2 years into this relationship we love each other very much , not to mention the $20,000 + Ive spent , If people can get washed up on the beach and taken in ,I would be very [email protected]#*Ed off if we got knocked back ,as you can emagine .We have done everything required to qualify for this visa , I dont know the risk to our country ,if we did not get married within the first 9 months my girls got to go home ,where is the risk . by the way Nathan how did you meet your lady ? talk soon Darryl


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Hi Darryl,

Well if yours isn't a relationship of support, I will never know what is. 

A short background.
Carolina and I met through a travel website (couchsurfing), if you are not familiar, it is where you can contact people in this community when you travel into their city and they offer to host you for some time which is up to them and their availability. They show you their city through the eyes of a local, perhaps they cook a traditional meal, or I might cook for them someone typically Australian. Basically share cultural experiences. It is one of the best ways to see a new country, city and to learn of the cultures and way of life. I have hosted over 30 people in Australia and have travelled to Europe and have been hosted by the same people I hosted and have some really great experiences. It's not a dating site.

Carolina was going to come to Australia a few years ago, but last minute changes to her work prevented it. We kept in touch because she still wanted to travel someday here and I had always wanted to go to South America and learn about their culture. As our relationship built over a year and a half, I decided to visit because this was obviously someone who I wanted to spend my years with and we both travelled around South America for about 5 weeks to experience some places together. Luckily for us it was better than we thought and it was the final confirmation we both needed to start seriously thinking of the next stage.

We were considering that I go and live in Colombia at first, but decided with my career, her career oppurtunities in the fashion design industry in Melbourne, safety and our future travel plans to Europe, it would be better to continue the relationship here. She also knows English very well, which she uses everyday in her position in Bogota and my Spanish is only very very basic for now. Then it also became a better option for any future children we may have.

The good thing is building the relationship this way has a lot of benefits to do with establishing good communication skills, trust and to prove the commitment is there. The obvious negatives are being apart as you would know. I guess it really proves how strong the relationship is, and if it can get through this, it will provide everyone like us a good strong sense of achievement and a good appreciation of the relationship when we are finally together.

That's basically our short story of how we met and I am sure it is similiar to many other people's stories here.

Nathan


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Gidday Nathan , thanks for your story ! I met Mildred in an internet site called Latinamerican cupid .com , We talk for a while on this site then decided to go alone and went on to Windows Live ,I found Mildred very intelligent and very beautiful ,she really interested me , after some months we became obviously closer and more like a girl friend , boy friend type thing . We just got more and more comfortable with each other ,the thing I like very much about her was her honesty ,not once did she ask me for anything , and lets face it some of these people you meet on sites are scammers , I meet a few before Mildred . We were always very relieable to each other in our computer meetings ,laughed alot and felt great affection for each other . After 18 months of seeing and talking to each other I decided to make a move ,I said to her would you like to meet for real ,she cried with happiness when I said I would travel to Colombia to meet her in person . The great thing was when I finally arrived it was like we really did know each other ,we just fell for each other for real this time . We travelled the Cartegena and spent some time together ,it was very nice there together . Since this we decided we wanted to be together , I ask her to marry me put a rock on her finger ,which she is scared to wear out incase someone steals it ! I went back after only 4 months as we missed each other so much , and now things have continued to where they are today . Mildred has a Uni degree in industrial technology , she could work any where from a office to a high quality dress shop ,she is very stylish ,naturally beautiful ,Iam a lucky boy ! I hope this interview goes well on Tuesday she will be amazed at our country ,I live on the Gold Coast she will love it . Cya Darryl


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Sounds great, I am sure they will love the Gold Coast.

Good Luck Tuesday.


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Ya ! Well my lady said her interview today all went well ,they had a translater there which was great ,the actual interviewer was Australian . Mildred only had a problem if it was that , with one question about her computer or lack of ! they did not read our personal statements well enough , I dont think the actual question would have any affect on the rest of the interview .My girl said they were friendly and in no way intimidating , she felt quite happy it all went well ,but the interviewer reminded her that the approval time was 6 months . We have only had the application in for 3 months now ,I thought the interview was the last stage in the process ,I dont know what the next 2-3 months is taken up with ,but we do feel much confident now this interview is over . Cya Darryl


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Hi Darryl,

Great news...
I just hope for you guys it is 6 months from the actual date of application, so worst case is just another 3 months if that is what they mean. 

So there is nothing left to do but wait for you guys. Sounds all very positive though.

Will wait to hear news of the approval.

Good Luck.


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes they say its 6 months from date of application being recieved at the Embassy ,which means we have maybe another 3 months of sitting around , let you know what happens ,Cya Darryl


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Hello again...
My FIance has been trying to contact Santiago for the payment of the visa application and is having problems getting through.

The question we want to know is how to pay the visa application costs to the (Chilean) Australian Embassy for a application from Colombia?

Can anyone answer this for us?

Cheers

Nathan


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

Nathan ,our immigration lawyer did this for us he actually paid the Australian Immigration here and send the reciept to Chile , I would give the nearest Immigration office here and ask can you pay it here ,then you could send the reciept with the application (keep a copy ),until you have a contact from a case officer it is extremly hard to contact Chile , there phone number is +1 905 280 1437 . 10am - 5pm . cant tell ya much more mate .


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Darryl,

We found this out yesterday that I could have done it here... after I transferred money to her last week. Hopefully someone here has sent the money into Chile and can explain how that works somehow. Otherwise we'll do it here.

Carolina has found it very difficult to contact the Embassy in Chile.

Cheers


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Andddd the waiting game begins. Application has finally been handed in. Fingers crossed they have just cleared a backlog at Santiago with the new financial year and ours is approved in relatively short time.


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats !!!


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

ihoot said:


> sure mate no worries
> 
> basically they asked for our medicals to be done in early december, bu could only be done in the capital, plus the timing with Xmas and everything holidays etc etc we put it off till late january when the festive season was over,
> 
> ...


Hello ihoot...

I hope things are going well for you guys and you look back on this process and I imagine believe it was all worth the wait of course.

I have a question since I last spoke to you.

When you sent in your medicals, did you get any information from them to say they received them?
I think when you did it, you may have been able to send them in yourself, however I am not sure. My fiance was requested to go to a doctor who could send them in electronically as I believe this is the new method for all applications now. Anyway, she had the medical checks done and informed the doctor that it was for the visa application, but she has never received any receipt email from the embassy.

If you also experienced this, then we won't bother chasing it up, however, we might look at doing that if you guys did hear something.

Cheers and once again, hope all is well.

nathan


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Anymore news from anyone waiting from Colombia through Santiago? It's been pretty quiet recently.


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

Notification Provided today that our Application was APPROVED on the 6th December. 5 months Exactly was the wait!

Hoorahhh


----------



## nicolas1198 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
Been living in Colombia with my finance for 6 months now.
Not sure if it will be quicker to get married in Colombia, then apply for a Partner/Spousal Visa or simply apply for the PMV?

Also, do they do the interviews in Chile? or over the phone?
Also, What was the cost of the medicals for a panel Dr?
Also, how long did the Colombia police check take?

Thanks.


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

nicolas1198 said:


> Hello,
> Been living in Colombia with my finance for 6 months now.
> Not sure if it will be quicker to get married in Colombia, then apply for a Partner/Spousal Visa or simply apply for the PMV?
> 
> ...


From reading the applications here, you might see it is better to go for the PMV and get married in Australia unless you have alot of evidence that you are in a relationship... ie bank accounts, living expenses, etc etc... take a quick look at the timelines for Spouse applications and see the examples of what they had to provide for the application. You need less for PMV is the first big difference.

We never had an interview, but what others from Colombia have said is that they would interview in Colombia in person. There interview was done in Bogota and the Fiance had to drive a couple hours to make the interview.

The medical checks were done using one of the 'approved doctors' from the list from the immigration website. It cost approx $200 for the full day of checks for one person. The results were sent directly to the immigration centre from the doctors, which is the policy now.

The police check took a very short time I believe almost instantaneuos and can be done online, maybe they post the results to you (3 days) however my fiance had only ever been outside of Colombia a couple times for very short holiday trips and was not required to get police checks from other countries. We had no children in the application, which meant I was not required to have one.

The best recommendation is to look at the requirements for both applications, because I originally thought to do the same thing, get married in Colombia, but it never really gave any real benefit in time for us and I could not stay in Colombia with her at that time.

Regards
crasht


----------



## nicolas1198 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Crasht,
Makes sense to apply for the PMV.
Less paper work.


----------



## Papi (Apr 29, 2013)

crasht said:


> Notification Provided today that our Application was APPROVED on the 6th December. 5 months Exactly was the wait!
> 
> Hoorahhh


Congratulations.

You've posted some helpful information, thanks heaps.

My fiance is in Pereira. We went through an agent and all our paperwork has arrived at the embassy in Santiago. 
As evidence of a relationship we included:

photos of us together
phone records
western union receipts

And the usual other stuff on the checklist.

No contact yet from the embassy. 
Now we just have to wait.


----------



## Papi (Apr 29, 2013)

ihoot said:


> sure mate no worries
> 
> basically they asked for our medicals to be done in early december, bu could only be done in the capital, plus the timing with Xmas and everything holidays etc etc we put it off till late january when the festive season was over,
> 
> ...


How long did it take for a Case Officer to contact you?


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

congradulations ! all the best


----------

